# Balloting for candidates



## GGG (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi all, 

I have a question about balloting (and about the election process in general). What's your idea about the impact of a negative ballot for a candidate (I'm positioning as you know). Is the candidate not worthy to become a mason then? Should he feel that way? Should he knock on the neighbors' door? Should he feel bad? Should he go back home and think about life and masonry? Is the candidate burned for life?  What about the brethren who truly believed in "their" candidate. How do they feel? Are they disappointed in their candidate? Or disappointed in themselves? 
Or is it part of the path? Part of the travel, the journey? A personal journey? Can it be part of the journey if you're not part of the travelling party? 
Are there lessons to be learned?

Questions... questions...


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 14, 2017)

Starting at "Is the candidate not worthy to become a mason then?"

-If voted against, then technically, he is found not worthy of receiving the degrees of Freemasonry.
-Not necessarily, it could just be that lodge.
-Do you mean try a different lodge when you say 'knock on the neighbors door'?
-He should not feel bad because he is no worse off than before.
-If he wants to continue to study Masonry then that is his choice.
-He is not burned for life...there are other options that are just as rewarding.
-They may feel they overlooked something at worst but it's ok, it happens.
-They shouldn't be disappointed as it's not their place to judge others and they probably wouldn't feel too bad unless they overlooked something really serious like a felony or something along those lines.
-It is a part of our life's path and journey and if Masonry is in your future, so mote it be.
-If you choose to read and study those things, yes.
-Certainly

If you are not selected, for whatever reason, look into other groups as well. There are plenty of fraternities out there that may be similar to Masonry. Don't worry too much about not being selected. It's a slow process and you have to just be patient. They will let you know when they vote and what the outcome was. Hang in there.


----------



## GGG (Apr 14, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> -Do you mean try a different lodge when you say 'knock on the neighbors door'?


Thank you for your clear answer. Yes, that's what I meant. During my conversations with some brethren this popped up (answering one of my questions), which feels a bit odd but also a bit... desperate, maybe?


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 14, 2017)

Not necessarily. It could just mean you're very excited about it and interested. I would, however, just sit back and let it ride. If they select you or not, you'll know it.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 14, 2017)

GGG said:


> Thank you for your clear answer. Yes, that's what I meant. During my conversations with some brethren this popped up (answering one of my questions), which feels a bit odd but also a bit... desperate, maybe?



At least in PA if you did not have your petition approved in one lodge, the Grand Lodge would have knowledge of this and would reply to any inquiry from any other Lodge in the Commonwealth with a non-approval from the Grand Lodge.


----------



## goomba (Apr 14, 2017)

Should you feel disappointed?  I would say yes.  But only because it is something you want and not because you did anything wrong.
Should you  try again?  If it is something you want yes.
Should you try another lodge?  Maybe.  But there are various rules depending on where you are.

Sometimes individuals and lodges are not a match.


----------



## GGG (Apr 15, 2017)

goomba said:


> Sometimes individuals and lodges are not a match.


Hm... this is something to think about, cause as a positioner, you dont know this beforehand


----------



## GGG (Apr 15, 2017)

Keith C said:


> At least in PA if you did not have your petition approved in one lodge, the Grand Lodge would have knowledge of this and would reply to any inquiry from any other Lodge in the Commonwealth with a non-approval from the Grand Lodge.


This seems more logical, indeed. Tnx.


----------



## goomba (Apr 15, 2017)

GGG said:


> Hm... this is something to think about, cause as a positioner, you dont know this beforehand



Just as an example let's say a lodge is made up of members of X University and a large portion of  their activates are around that university.  A petitioner of that lodge could potentially feel left out if he became a member and did not share that interest.

One of the things I do when a man shows interest in Freemasonry is talking about his personal interest and dislikes.  I feel it is my obligation to him to assist him in finding a lodge that is the best match for him.  I don't want my lodge to grow for the sake of growing.  I want the fraternity to grow for the benefit of the brethren.


----------



## GGG (Apr 15, 2017)

goomba said:


> I don't want my lodge to grow for the sake of growing.  I want the fraternity to grow for the benefit of the brethren.


Tnx, good point!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 17, 2017)

goomba said:


> I feel it is my obligation to him to assist him in finding a lodge that is the best match for him. I don't want my lodge to grow for the sake of growing. I want the fraternity to grow for the benefit of the brethren.


Very good!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 17, 2017)

Uhm, let me try to understand this thread.

So a Petitioner is looking into the selection process of Lodges even before they hold membership in a Lodge???


----------



## Keith C (Apr 17, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Uhm, let me try to understand this thread.
> 
> So a Petitioner is looking into the selection process of Lodges even before they hold membership in a Lodge???



I don't see this as unreasonable. I was certainly curious as to how my petition would be dealt with, and having heard stories of "Blackballing" from non masons and jokes about it by people in my past who were masons it certainly is in the back of your mind, since before entering you are not fully aware of how things work.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 17, 2017)

Keith C said:


> I don't see this as unreasonable. I was certainly curious as to how my petition would be dealt with, and having heard stories of "Blackballing" from non masons and jokes about it by people in my past who were masons it certainly is in the back of your mind, since before entering you are not fully aware of how things work.


Not at all unreasonable but maybe it shouldn't be encouraged.
You said a very important part about thoughts swirling "in the back of your mind". I'm not one to dictate things but it would seem that this is a man's personal journey. The thoughts and actions set into motion by his own choosing. He should realize that some things are just not in his control. Why worry so much about what we don't control?

Hope i made some kind of sense?


----------



## GGG (Apr 17, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Uhm, let me try to understand this thread.
> 
> So a Petitioner is looking into the selection process of Lodges even before they hold membership in a Lodge???



You're right, let me rephrase: I'm not seeking for any hidden treasure here. I'm merely interested in the philosophy and the psychology behind it for now as I noticed earlier in my conversations with my three "supporters" (not sure of the right English term here) this is a very important moment, for them as well. And obviously, I would be lying if I said I'm not thinking about it. But I'm thinking about everything these days, so...


----------



## GGG (Apr 17, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Why worry so much about what we don't control?


This, sir, is certainly something to think about!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 17, 2017)

GGG said:


> You're right, let me rephrase: I'm not seeking for any hidden treasure here. I'm merely interested in the philosophy and the psychology behind it for now as I noticed earlier in my conversations with my three "supporters" (not sure of the right English term here) this is a very important moment, for them as well. And obviously, I would be lying if I said I'm not thinking about it. But I'm thinking about everything these days, so...


Curiousity has worked before to kill the cat, so to speak.
It's an old proverbial saying. Honestly beyond repeating it, I have no idea what it means. Lol

Oh but wait, maybe an interpretation is that too much searching is sometimes bad for us. We should just wait to see what happens next. Patience is a great thing sometimes.


----------



## goomba (Apr 18, 2017)

Being curious and questioning things are excellent qualities.  A seeker has every right to know what the process is that he may be entering.  I would question the man who doesn't question.  Did curiosity kill the cat, maybe it did.  But none of us are cats.  The moment our fraternity stops an inquisitive mind is the day it stops being what it is.  Being patient and inquisitive are not exclusive. 

It is our responsibility as Master Masons to assist those seeking membership.  If they can't come to us for information then who can they?  By being open to inquiry we can help the seeker know if Masonry is something they would profit from.  Likewise we can see if our fraternity could profit from the seeker.  From the time the seeker first ask until the ballot should be used as an opportunity for investigation.  Likewise the seeker should be doing the same thing, investigating if we are who we say we are.


----------



## GGG (Apr 19, 2017)

goomba said:


> I would question the man who doesn't question.


 Thank you for this reply! I might quote you on this one


----------

